# Smoked Salmon



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

Smoked a sockeye salmon last week, turned out awesome.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

spitz1234 said:


> Smoked a sockeye salmon last week, turned out awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a smoking area within the Cooking Forum if you would be willing to share your details.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Virtually all Atlantic salmon is farm raised and I avoid all farm raised fish or shrimp. Only 0.5% of the catch is wild caught by non commercial fishermen. If you are going to smoke salmon wild caught is by far the best way to go. You don't even want to know how Talapia is raised.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

rjniles said:


> Virtually all Atlantic salmon is farm raised and I avoid all farm raised fish or shrimp. Only 0.5% of the catch is wild caught by non commercial fishermen. If you are going to smoke salmon wild caught is by far the best way to go. You don't even want to know how Talapia is raised.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


Sadly true, I think. I came across an expose of Atlantic Salmon farm raised. A different company name. But, I should put it on the Seafood scam thread.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone know about the different types of smoked salmon?
The smoked salmon I had last week was firm & full of rich flavor. Today's salmon is more limp like the lox that goes with cream cheese and a bagel.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Try Steelhead trout, while not a true salmon you will not know the difference. I buy it at Sam's Club. Wild caught with a very firm flesh.

Any farm raised fish will not have the texture of a wild caught fish due to the diet. Fish in the wild eat other fish, frogs and insects. Farm raised are fed cereal meal.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------

